# 3 New NCMR - For Adoption



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*NCMR has recently taken in 3 more rescues. All 3 are being fostered in Blairstown, NJ and are ready for adoption. Please read their stories below and remember to let others know that they are available.*

*In addition, NCMR needs monetary help to continue its rescue program. Let's not forget about this wornderful and dedicated group.*

*Lilly (1):*

Located in Blairstown, NJ: My name is Lilly. I am a 4 year female Maltese. I came from a loving home that could no longer keep me. I love to play, snuggle and be your shadow. I keep my foster mom close to me at all times. I listen very well and will do whatever you ask me to make you happy. Please keep this secret, belly rubs are by far my favorite!! When I want more attention, I will put my noise under your hand, enjoy the patting then give you the belly up for some great belly rubs!! I’m house trained to go outside or on pee pads. I love my 5 foster sisters and brothers. I would love to be in a home with another doggie, but I think I would be OK alone, as long as my human was around a lot. Please know me as the snuggler!!
I am up-to-date on my shots, I had my first dental and I’m spayed. If you are the perfect forever home that will love me like crazy, please fill out an adoption application and then call Mary at 262-633-9371.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*Charlene:*

Located in Blairstown, NJ: My name is Charlene. The vets say I’m about 8 years old, I say, I feel younger! If you are looking for the perfect companion, I’m her!! I love to do whatever you want, as long as I am with you! I love taking walks, running in the yard, being in the car, and playing with my foster mom. I listen really well and love learning. Snuggling is probably one of my favorite things to do. I’m good with other dogs and OK with cats. I must admit, I like chasing cats. My foster mom calls me her snuggle bug! That’s me!!
I’m up-to-date on my shots, spayed and all my testing is perfect! I am now a happy, healthy bouncing 9.6 lbs. I’m house trained and prefer outside, but will use pads if you prefer. I’m a super lovable doggie for some wonderful loving family. Are you my loving forever home? Meet me and you will want to take me home! Please fill out an adoption application and then call Mary at 262-633-9371.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*Lily (2):*
Located in Blairstown, NJ: My name is Lily. I am a 2-1/2 years female Maltese. I am about 5 lbs. and working on gaining just a little bit of weight. I love taking toys out of the basket and spreading them around. Fetch is my favorite game! My hair is growing after being sheared down because of the bad mats. I love taking walks and riding in the car. I love my foster mom and will stay with her all day, but when the guys come home… Well…. I’m a MAN’s dog!!! Don’t call me tiny, I LOVE my men and will be glued to them. I think I want to be in a home with a great Dad and loving mom. I’m not sure I want any sibling doggies. I tend to boss them a bit more than I should. I’m young and active.
I’m house broken to go outside. If you put a pee pad down I will use it, this is my cue. Otherwise, I will wait for hours and go outside. I am up-to-date on my shots, I had my first dental and I’m spayed. I love sitting on laps or snuggling near you. If you are the perfect forever home that will love me like crazy, please fill out an adoption application and then call Mary at 262-633-9371.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

They are so precious!! I pray they find the forever home they deserve!! :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww sweet babies. I hope they all find a loving forever home.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*what would it take to be able to get all three of the little ones?*
*Nickee Iam Intrested They all seen to be without medical problems and have what iam looking for*
*Just as Easy to love three as One.*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You go Nickee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *what would it take to be able to get all three of the little ones?*
> *Nickee Iam Intrested They all seen to be without medical problems and have what iam looking for*
> *Just as Easy to love three as One.*


Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc.

Nickee (and others): all of the adoption information is listed on Northcentral's website. The fluffs may or may not be pictured - we try to get the word out even before the website is updated. If anyone has questions, Mary Palmer's email address is on the site as well.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Have a Question Lynn, You Posted this Thread. I Wondered are you a part of this NCMR ? Do You Rescue these Pets? I Thought that this might be your group and you had those sweet babies. When I PMed You with a question and you said you didn't know ask Mary Palmer,I Thought I Might Not Quite understand how this works. I Had Someone in NJ, That Was Intrested in all Three. Oh Well Darling Little Fluffs Hope They Find a Furever Home and Are Loved.*
*So I Guess she can contact the phone No.*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *what would it take to be able to get all three of the little ones?*
> *Nickee Iam Intrested They all seen to be without medical problems and have what iam looking for*
> *Just as Easy to love three as One.*


*Ment to say Iam Looking for someone in NJ That's Wants All Three>*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

maggieh said:


> Northcentral Maltese Rescue, Inc.
> 
> Nickee (and others): all of the adoption information is listed on Northcentral's website. The fluffs may or may not be pictured - we try to get the word out even before the website is updated. If anyone has questions, Mary Palmer's email address is on the site as well.


Oh Thank You I See Now. I Was Thinking it was a Group That Lynn ran. Still Learning every day.
Thank you for this reply. My Friend that wanted them is going to fill out a form. Nickee in Pa*


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

If any of our wonderful SM families is interested in adopting one of these sweet babies into their furever family- I'm happy to meet up for transport. I can go as far south as North Carolina/South Carolina border and as far north as MD. I'm sure we could figure out the other parts of the journey. Let me know if I can help  .


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *I Have a Question Lynn, You Posted this Thread. I Wondered are you a part of this NCMR ? Do You Rescue these Pets? I Thought that this might be your group and you had those sweet babies. When I PMed You with a question and you said you didn't know ask Mary Palmer,I Thought I Might Not Quite understand how this works. I Had Someone in NJ, That Was Intrested in all Three. Oh Well Darling Little Fluffs Hope They Find a Furever Home and Are Loved.*
> *So I Guess she can contact the phone No.*


Nickee, Lynn is one of many Northcentral volunteers across the country. Some foster, some of us transport, some fundraiser, and Lynn helps get the word out on these precious fluffs. Mary Palmer is the president of Northcentral and coordinates the placement of the fluffs. there's an adoption process with reference checks to help make sure we find the best possible home for these babies.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

They are all adorable! Lilly reminds me of Zooey :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aren't they just adorable? I may be fostering a puppymill rescue through NCMR,waiting for details....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

maggieh said:


> Nickee, Lynn is one of many Northcentral volunteers across the country. Some foster, some of us transport, some fundraiser, and Lynn helps get the word out on these precious fluffs. Mary Palmer is the president of Northcentral and coordinates the placement of the fluffs. there's an adoption process with reference checks to help make sure we find the best possible home for these babies.


We have a number of rescue organizations that are primarily dedicated to Maltese. These include Northcentral Maltese Rescue (NCMR), Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue (SCMR), American Maltese Association Rescue (AMAR), to name a few. Here is a link from SM's Home page to info on Maltese Clubs and Rescue Organizations.

Maltese Dogs Forum : Spoiled Maltese Forums - Clubs and Resources

In addition, many of us also support local Rescue Organizations in our own areas.

I work with a number of rescues on many levels. I donate money, articles for use such as food, pads, collars/leashes, beds, etc., and for Raffles to raise money, donate time to transport if needed and I did foster Oliver for a local organization. I found out that this wasn't my "thing" as I did become way too attached. I do, however, love to fundraise for the various Rescues and to get the word out about the need for homes for these precious little ones. Each Fall or late Summer, we have a Rescue Raffle here on SM that I put together. There will be more about this coming soon.

You will find that the majority of the SM community is passionate about rescue and do what we can to help with various organizations in many, many ways.

Will each legitimate 503(c)3 Rescue Group, there is a process for adopting a Rescue Fluff. As Maggie mentioned, it begins with contacting the organization and completing an Adoption Application. The organization then, usually, checks your references and often does a home visit. This is true whether or not you are applying to adopt or to foster. 

Questions about the wonderful fluffs that are seen here on SM (from any Rescue Org) are best answered by the rescue organization themselves. That's why a contact number is usually listed within the post about the fluff.

Hope this addresses some of the questions about Rescue Organizations and fluffs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> Aren't they just adorable? I may be fostering a puppymill rescue through NCMR,waiting for details....


Michelle -- that would be COOL -- but knowing you, you may end up with another fluff -- 6 instead of 5.


----------

